# biotope



## xxll (Jul 12, 2004)

have you gues ever herd of a biotope? its the idea of only houseing plants, animals and the charcitoristics of a serten enviroment, there popular in the aquareum hobby and i was wondering what you guys thought of idea. i think i will be making one for my brown anole, last week i was on this little island in the gulf of mexico called north capteva, the vegitation was incredible, and i would say there were about 100-150 anoles per acer!they were every ware! i colected some cool palm bark that woud look great on the background and i go lots of dried sea grape (a very common tree down there) leaves so i think i will try to make my own little biotope!


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Basically, natural dart frog vivariums are biotopes on their own in a sense, because most people strive to use plants only found in there natural environment. This is because other plants simply wont do well. Thats why most people use Bromeliads, ferns, orchids, leaf litter, moss etc. While some plants are for aesthetic purposes, the majority is selected because thats whats found in their natural environment (and therefore would fare them well).

M.N


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

moe it is different, the number of plant species is limited to ones that you find together with the frogs in a 10 foot radius. Usually only 3-4 species are used, instead of the 20 or so people use in the average viv. I have tried to build them in the past XXLL and they are a lot of fun.

Danny


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Im talking generally. Ofcourse not every plant species is going to be whats found in their environment. Thats why i said most. Spores can come out of nowhere. 

And why does it have to be in a 10 foot radius? Is that some general rule on biotope tanks?

M.N


----------



## Greenstar (Feb 28, 2004)

from other people that have done them a 10 foot sphere around the frog is considered a very good measurement, I.E. you would never seen an auratus next to a brom or orchid that grows normally around 30 feet high. Even though both can be found in the same area and locale. There are no rules set in stone so you can play with what you like quite a bit.

Danny


----------

